# installing android



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,

I have a chinese dual sim mobile phone without brand. Is it possible to install android OS on the phone? If yes how? The OS of the phone is terrible and I can't continue using the phone in this way.

Thanks,
Matteus


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

without knowing the phone os, without a brand or model number, there is no way to give an answer. However a guess would be no you will not be able to install android.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

sobeit said:


> without knowing the phone os, without a brand or model number, there is no way to give an answer. However a guess would be no you will not be able to install android.


To build on this...

Only OSs that would support android are android and WM6+ after flashing... (NAND/SD method)


----------

